# RUEMA do Barreiro (IM) [06/04/2010]



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

Aqui deixo fotografias sobre aquela que eu penso ser a RUEMA do Barreiro, instalada à beira Tejo.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Abr 2010 às 08:21)

Se é no Lavradio à beira Tejo, então é a EMA.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2010 às 09:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Se é no Lavradio à beira Tejo, então é a EMA.



Não, é mesmo no tecido urbano do Barreiro, na cidade, mas junto ao Tejo. O Lavradio fica ainda a cerca de 2 km desta estação. Não tenho a certeza sequer que esta seja a RUEMA. Mas a ser a EMA não faria sentido os instrumentos nem sequer estarem instalados nas condições padrão de todas as EMA do IM.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Abr 2010 às 10:31)

Sabes as coordenadas?


----------

